# Afternoon Trip



## Just_Joshin (Sep 10, 2009)

Just went for a quick wonderup the bush behid my place. Only mid-late afternoon but sun goes down here quick. Sorry about the RBB pics. Bastard had his head in the only piece of shed on his body, lol. Whilst getting closer/fiddling with camera he took off before i could get a better shot. Forgot to mention....this is only the second herp of the season and so far i'm 2/2 in finding a large elapid  .......other trip was with dicky_knee last weekend, got a tiger - found here: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...udies-5373/few-pics-from-todays-outing-118316


Enjoy!

*P.porphyriacus*






*P.porphyriacus*





*Eulamprus quyoii*





*Eulamprus quyoii*





*Habitat*


----------



## IgotFrogs (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice one Joshie i think I'd need to be heading to the nearest bathroom to clean out my undies tho if i walked onto that 1st one lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 10, 2009)

nice pics, lucky to have red bellys and other large elapids around, do you have tin around there to flip, if not you should put some there, it would be a real hotspot for herps with the large bit of water like that nearby, lots of frogs too.


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 10, 2009)

Good pic's, the RBBS is a beauty, Thats great Habitat for various reptile species.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 10, 2009)

You suck .... :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Sep 10, 2009)

Better than me Josh, I walked all through Darks for about 4 hours for no snakes.... just a handful of Mountains and Jackies that didn't stay still long enough for a pic..... more likely to find something stumbling home from the pub tomorrow night, Darks hates me as far as snakes is concerned..been there a million times for like 3 snakes.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 10, 2009)

I think he is good luck Jason , i've been to maddens a lot and the first snake i have seen was with Josh , in fact i did not even spot it he did .


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 10, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Better than me Josh, I walked all through Darks for about 4 hours for no snakes.... just a handful of Mountains and Jackies that didn't stay still long enough for a pic..... more likely to find something stumbling home from the pub tomorrow night, Darks hates me as far as snakes is concerned..been there a million times for like 3 snakes.


 
the old records for darkes are amazing there was a record of 29 small eyeds under one slab of rock. what species have you found there jason. also is darkes at dharawal?


----------



## JasonL (Sep 10, 2009)

yes it is... all I have found there is smalleyeds :lol: and whips..... I sent a mate down there once, his first trip he found a diamond....I have been there about 200 times in the last 5 years... the place screams snakes, frogs everywhere ect...????


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats what i was saying to Josh when we were there , it has to be full of snakes with the amount of frogs there .


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 11, 2009)

JasonL said:


> yes it is... all I have found there is smalleyeds :lol: and whips..... I sent a mate down there once, his first trip he found a diamond....I have been there about 200 times in the last 5 years... the place screams snakes, frogs everywhere ect...????


 
Mate I have a Conservation Park near me...absolutely riddled with several species of geckoes, but never any snakes. On the very odd occassion you'd see a Yellow Faced Whip Snake or Green Tree Snake cross a track, but only ever one in ten or so trips.

In the last 12 months, we have spotted a snake nearly every time we have been there - last week I spotted 7! All were active, no rock or log flipping either.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 11, 2009)

Seems like a great relocation spot by some catchers, perhaps Jonno    ....?

Nice rbbs, pic wasnt that bad either J_J .


----------



## JasonL (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah Jonno, I keep plugging away at it.... it's basically a highland swamp, it's one of the greater sydney area best frog spots, holds some great animals too, one of those places you can find anything, very diverse, mammals, birds, everything as it backs onto no go catchment areas.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 11, 2009)

JasonL said:


> yes it is... all I have found there is smalleyeds :lol: and whips..... I sent a mate down there once, his first trip he found a diamond....I have been there about 200 times in the last 5 years... the place screams snakes, frogs everywhere ect...????


 
I've also been lucky enough to see a diamond at Darkes just cruising across the road at night. Also seen plenty of eastern small eyeds, red bellies and a tiger snake which scared the daylights out of me one afternoon. I'm surprised there is anything left near the tracks with the amount of rocks and logs that get rolled around there. 

Aaron


----------

